# Poll: How do you access this forum?



## Hooked

I've just read a comment from someone who has difficulty using the search function when accessing this forum from a mobile and that got me wondering how do most peeps access the forum?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Speaking of the search function, it works great on Tapatalk but when i try from my pc, something is wrong bec i dont get any results or its not something I'm looking for.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B

Honestly for me it's 50/50. Laptop when at work and cellphone at home

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Constantbester

I like using chrome on my mobile...mainly because it is difficult for me to read on my PC

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BATMAN

I use my pc most of the time because my manager just assumes that I am busy typing out work related stuff

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Carnival

50/50 for me as well - computer at work, then ipad at home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

were is the both option

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter

I do it off both, PC when at work, mobile on the road and at home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Mainly Tapatalk 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The result absolutely blows my mind.. So interesting there are so many mobile users!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Tablet at work, laptop at home. 50/50?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

Tapatalk for me as well! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davedes

Tapatalk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Hooked said:


> I've just read a comment from someone who has difficulty using the search function when accessing this forum from a mobile and that got me wondering how do most peeps access the forum?



If u click on ur profile when using ecigssa on ur mobile then click the ‘your content’ tab then click the search tab and voila, access to the search function

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Jengz said:


> If u click on ur profile when using ecigssa on ur mobile then click the ‘your content’ tab then click the search tab and voila, access to the search function


I use this function on Tapatalk







Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff

Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

60/40 Phone/PC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> were is the both option



If I included a "both" function there wouldn't be much point in the poll. That's why I defined "usually" as 80% of the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked this is great.I'm using my mobile and can't access most of the functionality of the site.can't load pics and have a hard time creating threads and post.sometimes whatever I typed just dissapears.that's y I voted yes on the app and hopes it doesn't work through Facebook or I'll just be doing what I'm doing to enter the site

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

ohja and Tapatalk was a water of time for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Resistance said:


> @Hooked this is great.I'm using my mobile and can't access most of the functionality of the site.can't load pics and have a hard time creating threads and post.sometimes whatever I typed just dissapears.that's y I voted yes on the app and hopes it doesn't work through Facebook or I'll just be doing what I'm doing to enter the site



@Resistance I hate using my phone for the forum or Facebook. I prefer a big screen and besides I touch-type which is impossible on a phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

@Hooked I agree with you that its always better on the big screen but I haven't had any chance starting up any PC In the house for work I just use my fone aswell and I get a great deal done on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I would rather be tied naked to an anthill and covered in honey than use a phone to view ECIGSSA. At my age, a huge computer monitor is an absolute necessity. I have also never mastered typing on a tiny touchscreen keyboard. If ECIGSSA was only available via phone, you would not be reading this right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RynoP

I just use my phone, havr never used my laptop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Bump


----------



## Trishan Gounden

I am also only a phone user. Mostly because it's just easier for me to pop out my phone and just check in. However what I don't like is that whenever you view a thread in a section such as classifieds, off the home page quick link at the top, and then hit the back key to home page, it returns the list of threads to recent and not classified.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden

Double post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melis

Mobile, don't think I've ever browsed ecigssa on my computer

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @Resistance I hate using my phone for the forum or Facebook. I prefer a big screen and besides I touch-type which is impossible on a phone.


True, I'm also a touch typist too. I've learnt to deal with the phone because I am always outside vaping or in the gardens or out.

Only when I have issues like polls or links that appear broken, then I use my pc.

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir

I think it's time for an Eciggsa app hehe @Silver @Gizmo @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Via the Internet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fbb1964

Chrome on laptop or tablet does it for me. Phone too small and tapatalk just kills it with constant ads. Speed? Definitely tapatalk but eish those ads.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

